# Your "first type"



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I was first tested as an ISTJ. At the time I was going through some pretty horrible things. 
My stress level was high and I was dealing with depression. 

Now i'm in a much happier/healthier place the possibilities are endless. All kidding aside, I know what I'm not. 
I'm not an SJ. In real life I have a talent for getting under their skin. :kitteh:


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

Entp.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Originally tested an an ENFP. An INFJ friend tried to "set me straight" as an ENTP based almost entirely on an abstract joke I made one time under pressure due to a really strange and awkward question she gave me (although it was a good joke imo). General consensus however, seems to be that I'm an ESTP. I could see ENTP if we were going by dichotomies, I fall into a few N stereotypes. But it makes zero sense going by functions. 

Have toyed with ENFJ off and on as far as functions go, but nothing has really made me change my mind.


----------



## irulee (Jun 25, 2012)

I've always tested as INFP. The first time I was introduced to MBTI at all, was on this website with a whole bunch of personality tests (for fun). I was as simple as: I vs. E, N vs. S, F vs. T, P vs. J. I did it once back when I was in middle school, then again during my freshman year of high school. The second time, I looked up my result and was amazed. Reading the description was like an enlightenment. I agreed with everything it was describing INFPs as. This was during a time when I felt insecure about myself for a number of reasons. I was so different than everyone else, even my closest friends, and I realized why. It made me feel so much more comfortable with myself to know there was nothing wrong with me.


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Only ENTP, even when I try to fool the tests


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INTP which is hilarious. I'm as Fi-dom as the day is long.

I didn't really like the INTP description, nor did I understand why I got that result. I was like, "I'm not this mean!" 

So it depends on the test and how the questions are worded. Occasionally I'll STILL get that result (or, even more bizarrely, INTJ. I feel I relate to INTJs on an intuitive level, but with all the questions that deal with typical P vs J stuff..... well, I'm full P power).

But usually I get INFP because I'm an INFP. I wasn't incredibly pleased with this either, at first, because I didn't understand the system and thought T = smarter. But the career suggestions made far more sense so I conceded. And that's what I am.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

o_o said:


> results were infp. Wanted to be a lawyer at the time so i wasn't very amused with the jobs they suggested for me.


haha.


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

First took the test really young when I was 11 (way back in the days of AOL 4.0 ...), scored as an ENTJ, and it's never changed since. I've never gotten remotely close to another result regardless of my mood, age, phase of life, and version of the MBTI test.

I studied under Dr. Dario Nardi at UCLA and participated in some neuroscience study where he took brain scans of certain students and compared how we utilized certain regions of our brains to our MBTI types. That was additional confirmation of my ENTJ-ness that was nice to have.


----------



## komm (Mar 1, 2015)

My first type was ENTP. After some research it became INTP.(some bullshit tests gave me INFP but that's stupid would ever an INFP kill someone for pleasure? I don't think so)


----------



## Beatriz (Oct 18, 2015)

My first result was ISFJ. But I would also get ISTJ and INFJ in a few other tests. At some point I was really cofused whether I was ISFJ or ISTJ. I was only quite sure of my type after learning more about the cognitive functions.


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

I got INTJ, but sometimes I would get INTP. It was beautiful to be someone who didn't care about others


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp. Seemed right. 
Later on, explored with INTJ and ISTP. INTJ cause I can be very J like but cognitive function wise, does not match (and now knowing more about the types, and definitely not like an INTJ). ISTP because sensor vs intuitive and this one I considered more than INTJ type as a whole, but alas, I have settled on INTP. 

It actually wasn't that hard to find Intp since it had almost always been my top choice. Just explored other possibilities.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

I got istj.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

bruh said:


> I got istj.


Bruh.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Bruh.


Fight me


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

bruh said:


> Fight me


Bruh.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Bruh.


fight bruh what me?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

bruh said:


> fight bruh what me?


Wat. Bruh.


----------



## bruh (Oct 27, 2015)

Earthious said:


> Wat. Bruh.


Capitalism.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

bruh said:


> Capitalism.


I luv it. Sick, bruh!


----------



## Bunny (Jul 11, 2015)

ISTP on my first few tests but the more tests I took the more I would type as INTx (INTJ the most).
I too explored both options because along with the tests, many people told me I acted INTJish.
After going through more function studying, talking to others about it and questioning myself.
I still feel that ISTP is my best "fit" because I just cannot see myself leading with Ni. INTP could still be a possibility but I like to think of myself on the border of it and am kind of like an ISTP/INTP hybrid. 
Which could _kind of_ be why I come off as (and test as) an INTJ.


----------



## Tsubaki (Apr 14, 2015)

The very first type that I tested as, when a friend sent me one of those bad MBTI-tests, was ENTJ. My (ENFJ) ex boyfriend also tested as ENTJ, though and I just couldn't imagine having anything in common with him so looked at the ESTJ profile and it fitted me better.

In general, I think that I picked a lot of answers on the test that would make me seem judging but are just not really true for me. After that, I thought that because I was an ESTJ, I had to like facts and use Te which is not the case. I realized that after talking to a lot of xNTJs ^^"


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Handsome Jack said:


> I studied under Dr. Dario Nardi at UCLA and participated in some neuroscience study where he took brain scans of certain students and compared how we utilized certain regions of our brains to our MBTI types. That was additional confirmation of my ENTJ-ness that was nice to have.


Very lucky. I have questions for that guy since I plan to run similar research as him in the future.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

ISTJ. I thought it wasn't a perfect fit reading the descrition so I searched more about the system. Got INTJ mostly on other tests. INFJ when under more stress. No description really fits. Fe is unlikely though, probably a use of Fi that's maturing in pain. Inferior would be more Ne (esp. Under very high stress) but Se is too, the step right before very high stress. I could be a weirdo istj, not institutional or community so much. Duty fulfiller, ....


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

INFP a few years ago - and then I realised that I was an extrovert; that, although galloping anxiety in adolescence had pushed me into a corner, I was happiest when I was out and about, and my idea of a life well lived was one which involved seeing the world, mixing with people and having new and interesting experiences every day. I've been tested / claimed as ENTP, ENFP, various SPs, SJS - everything in fact.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

I always typed as an INTP in the online MBTI tests I discovered while going through career aptitude tests. When I joined PersonalityCafe and got acquainted with the cognitive functions, I initially typed myself as an ISTJ for a brief period of time and then vacillated between ENTP and INTP for about a year. Getting into Socionics made me get a clear grip on my type, in the sense that I understood what functions I valued and whatnot.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

ISFJ around the age of fourteen or so.

I've grown into myself since then. Though I've typed as almost all the sensors at differing points.


----------



## Blue Soul (Mar 14, 2015)

Tested as INTJ when I was 17 or so, and still consistently do.


----------



## cuddlyone (Nov 24, 2015)

I was about 14 when I took the MBTI the first time. I tested as a very strong INFJ (high percentages in all areas). As an adult, I have become an ENFJ but my E is always very weak (no matter when I test I consistently come in 15% or under). I think I might be an ambivert in actuality. The NFJ sides to me haven't changed much at all.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

I took the test for the first time when I was in late middle school or high school, and I scored as an ENTP. I was a curious and argumentative child, but neither of those traits can necessarily be attributed to any function. 

The first time I read about cognitive functions I was like 'huh. aside from being curious and creative, I don't really identify much with the idea of Ne.' 

But I didn't really care, because I didn't have a use for this stuff at the time. It was after my life went through some drastic changes that I wanted to understand cognitive functions. At first I thought I might be an ESTP, but I took the official test and scored as an ISTP. After that, I did a lot of reading and decided that I use Fi over Ti--and that tests tend to put feeling in the realm of Fe rather than Fi. Which is how I got to where I am today


----------



## Handsome Jack (May 31, 2015)

O_o said:


> Very lucky. I have questions for that guy since I plan to run similar research as him in the future.


He is super chill and extremely responsive to emails (but that might've been because I was a student) if you have any questions.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

I was initially typed INTP (funnily, dichotomy-based) by someone irl, but on the tests I get INTJ much more often.
Thought I was an INTJ for a while. Since I thought I had strong Ni and Ti, thought I was an INFJ with repressed Fe.
Back to INTP, after realizing I actually use Ti a lot, and how Ti-Ne can appear like Ni. I can see what I thought was the Ni-Ti loop may look similar to the Ti-Si loop.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

ISTP, both in tests and type descriptions. Occasionally INTP. Then the latter started appearing more often.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I initially tested as INFJ, then went to INFP, then INTP, then INTJ, then finally back to INFP over the course of about 5 years, due to gathering more and more information on the functions.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

INTP, thought it was "surprisingly accurate but still off" because I was very skeptical about any personality tests and the only reason I even took it was because a friend wouldn't leave me alone before I did. I think we came to the conclusion that it was very surprising that I tested as an introvert because she got extravert and I'm way more into people than she is. I still gave the matter no additional thought because I didn't really care. The same friend forced me to take the test again about a month later and I got ENTP and read some descriptions which I actually agreed with.


----------



## Forward (Dec 5, 2010)

ENTP for quite a while. Now ESTJ.


----------



## piano (May 21, 2015)

first result i ever remember getting is INFJ and that was 3-4 years ago. i then scored as an INFP 2? years ago and then ENxP with random INFPs thrown in every now and then. now i almost exclusively score as INFP.

i took it once in high school but i can't for the life of me remember what i scored as. i remember being someone's "natural match" though. i don't know if it was the guy was crushing on me, my close female friend, or my close-ish male friend. i also remember my teacher who hated me looking at my result and saying "why am i not surprised?" which leads me to believe it's a type that makes teachers' lives a living hell.

the guy who was crushing on me was either an ISTP or an INFJ. ExTJ makes sense in a very shallow sense because i was opinionated and stubborn and quite terse when i wanted to be, but i'm probably not one. ENxP makes a lot more sense and i've considered both types for myself but me being a dominant intuitive feels like a bit of a stretch. he wrote poems though so INFJ > ISTP? he was also super athletic so ISTP > INFJ? he loved music and overall he seemed like a sensor to me. definitely Ti-Fe. probably introverted. when we dated he recommended a stream-of-consciousness book to me because he thought i'd like it. he likened it to my own thought process. hmm. most/all of my closest friends have been INxJs, with a few ISxJs here and there.

the close female friend was probably an SFJ, so that leaves me with either IxFP or ESxP. i don't think anyone who knew me back would agree with IxFP because the descriptions are so cutesy and fluffy. ESxP, maybe. i remember this friend comparing me to alex russo in wizards of waverly place who is most definitely an ESTP. ESFP makes sense too but there's less evidence supporting that than ESTP.

the male friend was probably an ENTP (but when we last caught up i asked him to take the test because i'm a nutcase who asks everyone and he scored as an INTJ). i don't think which he would have scored as back then though. i'm not even going to entertain the possibility of me being an INTJ because what the fuck? no. as for INFJ, maybe, but i doubt it.

i'm so annoyed with myself for being able to remember all of these irrelevant details but not my actual type. i think it's because i didn't give a shit about typology back then. i thought it was the most ridiculous thing ever, and now look at me. haha! but because i cared about my friends i can remember bits and pieces of our conversations, the bits and pieces that impacted me in some way.

so taking everything i've "deduced" into account i'm guessing i would have scored as some type of ExxP. i'm leaning towards ExTP. i know for certain that we used the descriptions on personalitypage.com so maybe if i looked through the descriptions for both ESTP and ENTP a line/point will jump out at me as being one that i read back then. we used it as a tool to help us find careers we might be enjoy based on our personalities, so i'll have a looksie at the career options as well.

i vaguely remember this "Always excited by anything new, they may change partners frequently" and "Their love of debate may cause them to provoke arguments" from the ENTP description but i'm not so sure about the career options... god fucking dammit. i'm going to track my old teacher down and force it out of her. she knows and i know she knows because i just know! i think dramatic was mentioned in the description i read... ENFP? ENFJ? no i wouldn't have scored as a J... or maybe i would have? no, definitely not. ESTP? maybe because i think past-me would've scored as an S.

wait... i think i'm remembering it wrong. my teacher might have looked at my result and said "really? i'm surprised", not "why am i not surprised?"... i remember reading the description and laughing, thinking "haha nah!" or maybe i didn't read it at all? i don't think i would waste time reading something i didn't want to read. fuck me.

okay i have no idea to be honest but i'm going to go with ExxP. that was (probably) my first result (with a small chance of ENFJ or IxFP).

-

also @owlet i like and agree with the quote in your signature.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

In high school I tested as ENFJ. I tested first as ISFJ in the late 2000s. I tested in college twice as INFP. I think I am INFP rather than ISFP as I am absent minded, not very good with details and do better with understanding the big picture first.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

ISTJ... first... last... always.

Only if tests offered potential alternate types (in case I found ISTJ to not be a good fit) did other types ever come up... INTJ and ISTP occasionally came up as those alternate possibilites, but never as a primary result. I think the INTJ possibility is more related to my 5w6 Enneagram (not really uncommon for an ISTJ) than any real chance of being INTJ. ISTP never really fit at all.

By functions, Si-Te-Fi-Ne fits me quite well... the wild card being that I always score high in both Te and Ti.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

INTP 
ENTP
ISTP

Have been the most common, and had ENFP like once or twice. 

INTP was first result. I honestly think INTP is a result if your feeling ambivalent while test taking. I was definitely in a worn out I give no fucks state of mind when I kept testing INTP. 

Then I kept cross testing between ISTP & ENTP. 

I think I established I am just a more reserved or reclusive ESTP. Which really would make a hell of alot of sense when I look back and reflect. Even down to my deliquency and my tert Fe would explain alot as well.

It does depend too on functions tests or mbti lettering tests my results. I score ENTP on functions tests usually and ISTP on letter tests. (I dont think I utilize Ne tho)


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

INTJ but sometimes get INTP


----------



## aquasoul (Aug 31, 2015)

My school tested the entire year level earlier this year (before I really got into personality theory). I scored as an INTP.


----------



## Freelancepoliceman (Dec 17, 2015)

About a year before I took an MBTI quiz again and became interested in it, I scored INTP and thought the description seemed generally accurate, if not necessarily containing any shocking revelations.


----------



## cipherpixy (Jul 9, 2015)

*MBTI:*
I was first mis-typed as an INTP because I didn't quite really understood the questions that tried to determine whether I'm an Intuitive type or a Sensing type. Then after much study and observation I finally understood what Myers Briggs type indicator was and correctly typed (through series of questions and "professional help") as an ISTP. 

*Enneagram:*
I was also mis-typed as Type 7w6 in Enneagram because of lack of self observation and understanding. And it made sense because type 9w8 are often mis-typed as type 7 or 5. My actual type is 9w8.


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

I took some online tests for fun sometimes before I really read about the system properly and I've gotten varied results. I'm sure introversion was at least in my first type. It's probably been IxFP, though not sure. I've gotten T and J in quizzes too. At some point before signing up here, I at least did several online tests and concluded that the average ends up as ISFP, with those being the letters I get most frequently. 

Some earlier MBTI stuff I remember is doing some quiz for fun with some coworkers a couple of times. I don't remember what I got the first time though. Possibly IxFx. The other time I got ISFP, with barely S over N as I remember it and two of my coworkers both got INFP and I remember that that difference made sort of sense to me at the time. Another one probably got ESFx. 

But yeah, even early on I always kept coming back to IxFP and most often ISFP I think.


----------



## phoenixmarie (Jun 28, 2013)

I was typed as an ISFP when I was about 15 years old. My high school had us all take the test and I probably bs'ed the last leg of answers. I was pretty happy with the results, until I realized that they weren't very accurate. A year or two later I took tests and was typed as ISFJ and occasionally INFJ. Typed myself with cognitive functions most recently and am 100% sure I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## kiriosa (May 12, 2014)

I heard about MBTI on tumblr. There was a post about it with a link to a test, which I took right away. It told me I was an INFJ and back then I thought it fits. Until I learned about the cognitive functions and realized that I can't be Fe. 
Today, I'm still not 100% sure if I'm an ENFP or an INFP.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Reading all your stories has been a very interesting experience!

For me, it was two years back, when I first joined Tumblr and everyone had their type in their blog's bio, so I decided to take a test as well. Scored INTJ. I found the system interesting and could relate to my type. Then, I started typing everyone really badly. I can recall typing my brother as INFP, but now that I know about cognitive functions I know he's ISFJ xD.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Took official MBTI in college. Tested* iNTj* with a weak IJ and strong NT.
--> learned about functions and didn't relate at all to Ni-Te but did relate to Ti-Ne so retyped as *INTP*
--> thought I was Ne-dom/Si-inf so retyped as *ENTP*
--> questioned my type off and on for 5+ years lol, ultimately re-decided on ENTP on this forum
--> and now I think I'm *ESFJ*. I think I was over-identifying with my tertiary Ne, and I'm lucky to have a rather 'calm' and laidback inferior Ti that doesn't erupt etc.
Big changes. I wonder what tomorrow will hold?


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm INFP but used to be ENFP


----------



## Husky (Jan 31, 2015)

I've got first ESTJ and ESTP (spent more than a year thinking that i'm an ESTP) Then i've got INTP or INTJ  but i told myself that i'm an INTJ as more as i'm a Barbie doll , so i considered ISTP.


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

The first type I got was INFP. 
I had a hard time figuring out if I was a Fi or Ti dom. So after a lot of research, I concluded that I use Ti more than Fi.
To this day, however, my T/F are pretty close though. T being the dominant of course.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

Am I the only one that just by reading the title thought it was about what type was the person you had sex with for the first time..

Anways, ISTP.


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

Got INTP. Low I and P.


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I scored INTP the first time around three years ago.


----------



## baitedcrow (Dec 22, 2015)

I scored INTP the first time I took a test at around 15, and have scored INFP and INFJ at various points at well, although since at least 20 or so I've scored INTJ most consistently. Dichotomy-wise I'm most heavy on I and N by far, and functions-wise I'm very Ni heavy.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Enfp > esfp.


----------



## INTJake (Oct 1, 2015)

Scored as INTJ and always was one


----------



## TimeWillTell (Jan 14, 2015)

Is that Nicolas Cage in Kim Jong Un? :laughing:


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

The first type I've diagnosed myself with was ISTP. Probably my first test results said so.

Yes, ISTP. Followed by INTP and ISFP. Later on I _really _thought to have found my type in INFP.

It took a long while for me realizing I am actually extraverted, so then I've felt sure with ENFP.

Of course I was going to question that as well, when I felt similarity in Fe, so ENFJ showed up. 
Despite being P as hell, but I thought to explain it with my disorders. 
Also ESFJ came, when I suddenly questioned being N over S (I felt Fe+Si-ish at that point).

Finally I came back to ENFP realizing I have Ne all over the place, and Fi actually is my kind of F. 
My Fe-ish behavior probably comes from my tritype and/or how life has made me.

I still remember making tests saying I am ENFP, and I responded with: no, I am _really _an ENFJ. xD

Sincerely,
A quickly confused ENFP


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

Edison said:


> The first type I've diagnosed myself with was ISTP. Probably my first test results said so.
> 
> Yes, ISTP. Followed by INTP and ISFP. Later on I _really _thought to have found my type in INFP.
> 
> ...


Are you kidding me. This is me. wtf
Well, almost. ISTP => INTP => ISFP => ESFP => Now ENFP. Full-on ENFP


----------



## YinLe (Dec 12, 2015)

I was originally INFP, then INTJ, then INFJ, and now I'm back to INTJ again. But I took the cognitive functions test this time, so I'm fairly certain it's accurate that I'm INTJ. Most online personality tests are very unreliable, in my opinion.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

ENFJ. I remember posting it to my MySpace and being so pleased that I got _*[cough] through forcing the score [cough]*_ extrovert _*[cough] because I hated being shy and thought it was better [cough] because I was 13 n wut iz confidence? [cough]
*_


----------



## Octavius Magnus (Dec 6, 2014)

My mother had me take the test a few times, though I never remembered the result. I looked through my old FB posts, and saw that I had tested as INFJ. 

Since I lack empathy, I know for certain that I'm an INTJ. :tongue:


----------



## grimoire (Nov 7, 2015)

I tested as an INFJ for... some reason. I actually bounced between nearly every feeler type for years before I studied the functions and realized that me being overemotional doesn't mean I'm a feeler, but actually points away from it as I'm terrible at managing emotions. Typing yourself is sure an adventure.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

grimoire said:


> I tested as an INFJ for... some reason. I actually bounced between nearly every feeler type for years before I studied the functions and realized that me being overemotional doesn't mean I'm a feeler, but actually points away from it as I'm terrible at managing emotions. Typing yourself is sure an adventure.


Subtyping makes me Ti go insane, like mental fapping

(RE: My signature)


----------



## Na2Cr2O7 (Dec 23, 2015)

First type was ISTP. I was somewhat of a empathy-lacking recluse, as said by a close friend. Sometimes, it was INTP, depending on the quiz. University then "changed" me into an ENTP. More of an outgoing, talkative, and expressive debater.

In short, it's ISTP -> IxTP -> ENTP.


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

INFJ. Thought the whole MBTI thing was a joke, and initially closed the tab when I got to the Jesus part. I still test as an INFJ just because being organized, structured, decisive, making lists and plans is apparently only reserved for Js when you take a simplistic view of the theory. I do those things due to anxiety and for gaining control inside and out, but I don't think that makes me a J. Looking into cognitive functions made things more clear to me, but that doesn't mean it's 100% certain. I may still be lying to myself or just be confused.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ENTJ, lmao. "THE TEST GAVE ME ENTJ? I'LL TAKE IT"

Also 3 of my friends were INFJs ._.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I took the "official" test and got ENTP. Surprise. I'm an ENTP.

As for the Enneagram, I consistently tested as type 7 when I was younger. It turns out I'm a type 5 (which does share a line of connection to 7). As it turns out I'm far more knowledge-oriented than adventure-oriented.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

I scored an INFJ. It's funny because now, the results I get always takes Prospecting/Perceveing[P] method as my highest, around 90%. But, in that way, it fitted me so well, also, I got F as my highest, around 80%(40% in the 0%-100%) way, meanwhile, now, it's my lowest(70% in the 50%-100% way). But, I think, I never had Fe-Ti, I think I've ever been Fi-Te.


----------



## Klaude (Apr 10, 2014)

I used to test as an ISTP. Now I think I fronted as an ISTP because of circumstances and wanting to fit in. I used MBTI to understand myself better and am pretty sure I'm INFP now.


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

My first test in high school resulted in INFP.

A few years later (and ever since), it has been INFJ.


----------



## amiemarisa (Dec 28, 2015)

A couple of years ago in high school (I was 15, I think) we were made to take the test whilst learning to write CVs so that we could "make a better informed decision about which careers would best suit our personalities". I first tested as an ISTJ. I can understand this because at the time I had a pretty bad impression of what my strengths are and was in a dark place in my mind. At first I agreed with it. 

I re-tested myself again and got ISTP, then finally got ISFP. I really thought I was an ISFP for a while because I'm quite an artistic person and I understood that one of the weaknesses commonly listed was 'fluctuating self-esteem/self-image'. I thought this fit well with my perfectionist approach to life as well as the standards I set for myself. 

I then showed by sister a summary video of ISFPs and asked if she agreed I fit the description. She is an INFP and knows a little about MBTI and said "Uh, not really. You're definitely a Judger and you spend your life trying to find the subtext behind everything and everyone. I'd have thought you were more of an INFJ". So, a few months ago, I arrived at the conclusion I'm an INFJ. It made a lot more sense...

TL;DR
I first tested as ISTJ. Later I tested as ISTP, INTP and ISFP. I now identify as INFJ. Some identity crisis, eh? :tongue:


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

I first thought I was an ESTP, I denied me being a Feeler because I thought Feeling types were crying all the time over everything and were oversensitive, and I'm enneatype 8 so I hated that! Then someone told me Fi was on my personality, probably the secundary function because it was clear I was an extrovert. 

Then someone told me that the traits I thought that were Se traits, were Si traits, and probably inferior. 
I still did not believe I was a Feeling type, so I read the ENTP description and it was pretty accurate. 

One day I went to the INFP forum because a friend got that type on the test, and realized I was pretty similar to INFP's, so I started reading about Fi and finally came to the conclusion that my main functions were Ne and Fi, so ENFP. No doubts!


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

ENFJ was the first type I ever received. I now realize that was the result of me idealizing ENFJ characteristics as the best characteristics to have as a person. I did some introspection and reached a place of security in who I really was and the next time I took the test I got INFP, all this being before I truly got into personality theory. I rolled with that type for a while, then I stumbled across Jungian functions. I did a lot of research on those functions, and they really confirmed my type for me. Now I'm 100% sure of my type roud:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

estj
I thought that the test was silly and that the results were even sillier.
I read the description of the estj personality.
"That's not me," I said to the tester.
"It is exactly you," said the tester.
My reaction was still "haha, no."

The second time that I tested, it came out infp.
The tester said that I scored right in the middle for all four preferences.
infp was chosen arbitrarily. The tester told me to read about other types because she wasn't really sure that infp was me.
Neither was I.

Then I did step II. It said that I was an isfp. I thought so, too, until I realized that I wasn't an introvert just because I was shy.

esfp seems right for me but, of course, I am never sure.
i have roamed the type universe and who knows?
maybe i am still mistyped? There are times when I wonder if I might be an enfj.
Well, maybe i just like the enfj personality...
the idea of being mistyped doesn't really bother me anymore.


----------



## voicetrocity (Mar 31, 2012)

I scored as an INFJ when taking the test in David Keirsey's "Please understand me 2" back in High School. I was amused by my result, but have since realized it's not my type. I'm, slowly, gaining my own understanding of the functions; and all I've gotten so far is that i'm a Dominant sensor that uses extroverted feeling.


----------



## einna123 (Dec 8, 2015)

I got ISFP at first, but I kinda knew that it didn't fit since all the descriptions were like "you are creativity personified and also a great visual artist. You'd be a great sculptor. By the way, love the dye job." I got INTJ a little later, which was confusing, and have since settled into my cozy INFJ label! It's funny, whenever I take the test now (cognitive functions or dichotomies, it doesn't matter) I always get INFJ...


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Reading psychology, testing and researching for 1,5 years and I am ISTP


----------



## neptvne (Jan 27, 2016)

I was an ENFP for a good part of middle school and early high school years, then one summer before the beginning of my junior year I went through a lot of self reflection, and had a lot of epiphanies and did a lot of soul-searching and sort of began to see some changes in myself and I've been an ENTP ever since. I have a feeling I'll always be a Ne-Dom.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I used to get INTJ when I was younger. As an adult, I have been getting ISTJ consistently.


----------



## Meaty_Doom (Feb 6, 2016)

I typed as INTP when I took my first test around 24 before I was married. I thought that was right until 6 years later. I got back into the MBTI thing, and I realized how much Ne resonated with how I was from birth all the way to about 25. So I thought that I was ENTP. 

After that, I realized that I am not really that logical because I started arguing with ENTPs on the Reddit forum for not taking into account my emotions when they were criticizing me, lol. (Very Ti, huh?)Thought about it more, and I realized that I've always been very sensitive since I was a child.

I think I tested I/ENTP because that's how I wanted to be. I always have hated my emotions because they would get me picked on in school, and I overcompensated by shutting them off completely so I wouldn't feel hurt. This went ok for a while until I started blowing up for no reason over the last two years over stupid things, and acting almost exactly like the Ne-Te loop that I read about ENFPs experiencing under stress. From then on, I was actually honest with myself, but I'm still unsure if that's right, lol. 

I've looked at the functions, and unless I have my understanding of the functions completely wrong, I'm an ENFP. The more I think back to my childhood, the more this makes sense to me. That was long but oh well. :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## PariahParty (Feb 11, 2016)

I originally tested as an INTP. Then re-tested as an INTJ. Then as an ENTP. I just go by whatever I want now. It's not like this Jungian tripe was ever tested for accuracy. I might as well stress over the intricacies of Freudian dream analysis.


----------



## jamaikaii (Jul 27, 2014)

I got INFJ the first time from Celebrity types test. Could still happen today that i get F instead of T because of enthusiasm for ideas and the want to share it or something yo


----------



## KittyofTrees (Feb 13, 2016)

I've taken the test several times over the years and got a different result each time (one test even said that while I was definitely iNtuitive, I was in between on all other characteristics!) . Through my own research I discovered that INTP fits me a lot better than any other type.


----------



## vaira (Feb 8, 2016)

Originally tested as an ENTJ, but I knew that I wasn't an extrovert.


----------



## italix (Sep 26, 2015)

When I first took the test probably around age 15 I got ESFJ. That's pretty different than how I type now as a ENTP. 

My mother is an ESFP and somewhat controlling. I was depressed growing up and was always trying to please her and I think I typed ESFJ from a combination of her type influencing mine, me trying to please her, and biasing my test results but picking what was the "right" answer. I got back into mbti in college and after studying concluded that my cognitive functions matched ENTP. My P and J are close so that tripped me up for a long while, but I can't relate to the ENTJ forum at all so went with ENTP.


----------



## AndyBeanz (Feb 15, 2016)

INTP - I agreed completely with my results


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

I probably would've gotten IxxJ as a young teenager, because I was super-organized and was always planning ahead. Then I became more of a Perceiver. Every once in a while I'd get ISFJ or INFJ.


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

At the age of 16 I got ENTP. I didn't think much of the test back then.


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

My first test was INFP i did not think much of it. The second i got INTP which got me into MBTI, Then i got ENTJ. All of them were tests(16pers)


I decided to sit my ass down and thoroughly learn the cognitive functions. Spent 4 hours each day for 2 weeks and ended up with INTJ. 99% certain that is my type the second would be ENTJ.


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

INTJ for a long time,
Now it's INTP.


----------



## Wolf (Mar 20, 2016)

My first ever test result was *INTP*.

The first type that I understood and felt like I really related to was *INTJ*.


----------



## Schweeeeks (Feb 12, 2013)

I scored INTP for years on MBTI tests, no idea of cognitive functions.
When I started looking into MBTI and functions, I came up with ENTP.

Now I'm IEI...with no strong fit in MBTI. The strange twists and turns of self-exploration.


----------



## Hulie (Jul 31, 2016)

Interesting thread. 

I typed as an ISTJ when I was in the 3rd grade. Was satisfied with the result and didn't have to take another test until 12th grade, when I got INFP. I've tested INFP since.

Funnily enough, my mom said ISTJ fit me, and when I tested INFP, she said that it doesn't sound like me at all. I feel more INFP, but I guess I could be wrong.


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

ISTP (18yo) -> ISTJ (severely depressed without knowing it, ~25yo)-> ISTP (now)
Last one dependant on which test, as I've got ESTP. Majority have been a solid ISTP.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

isfp, it kinda just fits with me, but i could be wrong


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was 26 and in college when I first took the MBTI test, paper and pencil style. I tested ENTP. 


* *




Surprise! I'm still ENTP.


 

Now with the enneagram, I typed as a 7. The test wasn't as comprehensive. I think perhaps this may have been the exuberance of youth. Lines of connection from 5 to 7 and 8, so maybe that's why also.


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

My very first was ENTP, and then I took it again because my friends started to get into it and I got ENFP. I see why many people and even the test itself mistake me for being an ENFP as I'm a very bubbly and happy-go-lucky person, and I even thought for my whole life that I followed my heart because that was what everyone told me is what you should do. I took the test again to test this and I got ENTP again... 83% Thinker. Do I follow my heart? No, I don't. So therefore I think of myself as a strong ENTP with ENFP tendencies.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

When I was in middle school, I believe it was seventh grade, I took my first online MBTI tests and always got ISTJ results. Back then, I fit the ISTJ stereotype pretty well, but even after I learned about the cognitive functions, I still related to them a lot. I knew I was a primary or sensing type and Si sounded right to me, I always relied on my memory a lot.

But now that I have a better understanding of the cognitive functions, I think that I am an ISFP. But if I were not such a heavy Se user, I would probably still believe that I am more of an ISTJ. I believe that I have a strong Te, and I think that I use Ne much more than Ni. And ISTJs have Fi in the top four functions as well.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> But now that I have a better understanding of the cognitive functions, I think that I am an ISFP. But if I were not *such a heavy Se user*, I would probably still believe that I am more of an ISTJ. *I believe that I have a strong Te*, and I think that I use Ne much more than Ni. And ISTJs have Fi in the top four functions as well.


Wouldn't that make ESFP the more likely option? ESFPs are Se dom and have tertiary Te as opposed to inferior. Don't believe the party host stereotypes, some of us are quite aloof and withdrawn, though technically extroverts.

I took the test multiple times at job interviews, but most of these places don't have the decency to share the results with you after you spent time filling it in, so don't know what I got there. I have an idea that it was ISFP. ISFP is also the first type I tested as.


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

ESFP 

I was born ESFP 
And Ima die ESFP

:smileys-sunbathing-

Actually, now that I think about it, I think ISFP was my first test result ever. God damnit.


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Wild said:


> ESFP
> 
> I was born ESFP
> And Ima die ESFP
> ...


:laughing:

Maybe we tend to think we are more introverted than how the world sees us. Otherwise, I have the same feelings.


----------



## Riven (Jan 17, 2015)

INFJ, from the first MBTI test I took.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Dora said:


> Wouldn't that make ESFP the more likely option? ESFPs are Se dom and have tertiary Te as opposed to inferior. Don't believe the party host stereotypes, some of us are quite aloof and withdrawn, though technically extroverts.


I'm considering it, it's just that I do use Fi a lot, I'm not sure if I use it more than Se. But thanks for your input.


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

I took the test for a class in college and got ISTJ.

Now I always test as INFJ.

Learning about the functions I realized I relate to Si-dom a lot so I claimed ISFJ. 

There is actually a lot about ISTJ that I relate to and I always score really high on Te in the cognitive function tests. I just think I am too sensitive and aware of social norms and the emotional atmosphere to be an ISTJ. Who knows though?


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

Jaune Valjaune said:


> I'm considering it, it's just that I do use Fi a lot, I'm not sure if I use it more than Se. But thanks for your input.


Yeah, so do I. My Fi is strong. That's why ISFP wasn't so suspect. However, mi Se is quite seriously strong too 
Read up on how tertiary functions manifest in this position. Do you feel more in tune with Te or Ni?


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

Into originally 10 years ago, keeps revisiting every few years. Realized my environmen/situation may have caused it to be that way. Though a mentor who has used mbti for decades swore I was a istp and cognitive functions test place me.as either enfj or infj. Either way the functions are mostly in agreement. Some day ill stop questioning the answer.


----------



## meaningless (Jul 9, 2016)

Tested first as INFP, then got tested as an ENTP, then I got INTP and INTJ multiple times. I fit the INTP stereotype, but sometimes I doubt my cognitive functions and type because I have some things that aren't very INTP-y. All I know is that I've _extremely _intuitive and moderately introverted (Lets say 70% introverted).

Sometimes I wonder if I'm just a very sensitive and easily hurt INTP, a cold INFJ with a very underdeveloped Fe (or Fe-Ti loop), or an INFP bc I have a strong moral system and a quite strong Fi.


----------



## Kimmie (Aug 22, 2016)

ENFP- hasn't changed since! my cousin introduced me to the MBTI test and now i'm trapped  Although my thinking/feeling goes up and down quite a bit...


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

First tested as an INTJ, and thought this for about a year or so. That was back in my freshman year of highschool, and then in my sophomore year, I retook it and got INFJ. I started looking more things up about both types and cognitive funtions, and I noticed that I related a lot more to INFJ. 

I think it's not that I was wanting to be different, but instead it was just the way that I was at the time. In fact, I noticed that all throughout my life, up until around the end of my freshman year, I'd been pretty much a stereotypical INTJ. Though, over the years I've changed from that. I still sometimes come off as an INTJ, though, but I think that happens to a lot of other INFJ's, too.


----------



## Nephilibata (Jan 21, 2015)

INFP before learning about the functions, then began to settle on INFJ but still questioned a lot. I'm pretty sure by now


----------



## kittenmogu (Jun 19, 2014)

I was probably ISFP as soon as I emerged from the womb because I have almost never gotten anything different.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I took it before I knew what it was and got INTJ, but I was very young. After taking it when I was more mature I got ENTP/ESTP/ENTJ. I don't think I am an extrovert, I think I was just social at that point in my life and got the two things confused. Definitely not an INTJ though, and probably not an intuitive type at all (again, compared to most people around me I might be _more_ intuitive but since most people are sensors, that doesn't mean much).


----------



## redeemofself (Aug 29, 2016)

I tested INTP about 5 or 4 years ago. I first of all thought "wow I must be a genius", as I read trough the INTP description I was amazed. It was all I ever was, I think it raised my self-confidence because I was described as cold. Thinking back at it the only think that has changed is that now I'm an extrovert. I'm still a genius.


----------



## pertracto (Sep 4, 2015)

The first type I got was ISTP, but I didn't fit the whole "expert with tools" and "badass vibe" I was reading about so I went "Naah, that's not me". However I kept having this result whatever test I was taking, then once I got ISTJ instead and I found it made a better fit to the image I had of myself.

I've understood since then that I am in fact an ISTP who feels like an ISTJ and is seen as an INTP... go figure


----------



## Siri (Aug 1, 2015)

I had taken the test online (don't remember which site) first time and the result was INFP, wasn't at all satisfied with the result. After going through the functions, I realized that the result was correct indeed.


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

INFJ was my first type, and as I read through the functions and felt more comfortable with the type, I started to realize this was my type indeed!! I also thought I was ISFJ for a little while, but INFJ, based on the functions and how often I test as an INFJ, is definitely correct.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INTP. Close enough.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

INTP 5w4. Took me some time to get to INFJ.


----------



## hexmeister (Nov 18, 2015)

I have almost always tested as INFP when taking a test in a neutral state of mind and I continue to do so. I know the system has little serious validation and I am wary of Barnum effect. But I am obsessed nonetheless.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Istj,then realized that I was way too smart,became master race INTJ


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

ColdNobility said:


> Istj,then realized that I was way too smart,became master race INTJ


Not bad but Your still an INFJ like me, we can talk about our emotions all day long.

edit: I just realised this is not the game thread I probablly should not be talking about that.


----------



## kitchensink (Jun 4, 2016)

INTP when i was 14... then when I got older, I started having _feelings_


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

i thought i was an infj for a while


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

I thought I was an INFP first (I always scored as INFP and the INTP came off as a bit too smart for me).


----------



## KillinIt (Jul 27, 2015)

First typed as INTP, still exploring what I actually am but the introversion bit is right!


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

First type that I got was estj. I read the description. After I finished laughing, I said, "No, that's not me."
Apparently, it's not.:ball: (well, two of the letters were right...)


----------



## Hao (Apr 20, 2016)

*I scored INFP when I took the test, but something just didn't add up. So I looked into cognitive functions. 

From that point on it was too easy. While I agree on Fi dominant, I don't use any Ne, but a lot of Se and Ni. Te is clearly inferior. 

So ISFP.

*


----------



## psyche (Jan 5, 2011)

I scored as INFP but when I read the descriptions I thought it couldn't possibly be my type because it sounded too saintly lol. So at first I thought I was an ENFP because I have a pretty ribald sense of humor.


----------



## deetheweirdo (Sep 11, 2016)

I took the test online in a site,cant remember what it was called... But before i took it,i looked for the types and read their descriptions,and i felt like i was INTJ/INTP. And when i took the actual test,i wasnt really suprised because i got INTJ. But i felt really confident and happy,since us,female INTJ's are not that common and it basically boosted my confidence because i got called "weirdo" at school all the time (as you can tell from my username,too) . 
The thing is,im proud of myself and i love my result. Sorry for my english though,its not my first language! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoonMoon21 (Apr 10, 2015)

I stumbled across an MBTI test on 16personalities when I was 14, back then I scored INFP, but I wasn't satisfied with the results so I manipulated the MBTI test result to score ESFJ.. Then I rediscovered the theory 4 years later and became familiar with cognitive functions. Last year and up to recently I typed myself as an INFJ but during that period I was always uncertain and reading both INFJ or ISFJ descriptions until I realised that I prefer Fi over Fe and my social anxiety did manifest as stereotypical Fe behavior and Fi+Ni looping makes you overrate Ni so much you think it's your dominant but all this Ni usage made me tired.. So I arrived to my current type: ISFP! 

Basically: INFP>ESFJ>INFJ(ISFJ?)>INFJ>ISFP!


----------



## voron (Jan 19, 2015)

I understood the functions wrong and tested many times as INTJ years back. I do relate to INTJs at some level but function wise I'm very much INTP, I guess. I always test high Ti.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Istp


----------



## zchathaml (Aug 29, 2016)

ESTP -> INFP -> INFJ -> ISFP -> INTJ -> ISFP -> INTJ -> ENTJ/ESTP

^My types as I went through life.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

For me:

INTJ -> INFJ -> ENFP -> ENTP -> INTJ -> ENTJ -> INTJ -> ENFP -> ENTJ

Although the most honest answer is probably xNTJ. I'm unlike most ENTJs and I'm definitely not as cut off from Se as INTJs are. So, xNTJ fits just fine, IMO.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

INFP! But for a while I thought I was ENFP, then ENFJ or maybe INFJ, then ENFP again, then maybe ESFJ. Then I came around to INFP again. 

In Enneagram I thought I was a 7w6-4w3-9w1 sx/so at first. That's not terribly off but it doesn't really get to my core issues, either!


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

:smile: Kind of. :stupid:


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I have always been an INFP. I knew from the get go that I was an INFP. I notice the cognitive functions in my personality so I don't doubt it. I think I scored INFJ once and I did consider not too long ago if I was an INFJ but I have little to no Ni. I have a REALLY strong preference for Ne. The idea of not knowing your MBTI type is strange to me tbh. :kitteh:


----------

